# Really neat old critter railbus bash



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Really neat old critter railbus bash










Don't know where or when this was created but this was just screaming to be modeled, 










stay tuned


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibly on the Manistee & North Eastern RR in Michigan, founded in late 1880's to remove hardwood timber.

Larry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry that would certainly fit the lettering.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

She'll be fast with that Wind cutter prow!
John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress so far:























































The drive is a NOS MDC Speeder I picked up at the last BTS, a toy train pilot, the rest is all styrene and basswood. This is varnish so its gets to be shiny. Added the gloss coat yesterday. Glazing and figures going in today. Almost there.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna look pretty good when done, good work.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic:

Great job!!

A gem for your style of modeling & RRing, but with the added advantage of actually having a prototype.

I wonder if the prototype was a crew car for the logging operation?

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Small change... Well not so small. Decided I really didn't like the look of the weights on the MDC chassis, so I removed them and it looks WAY better. Adding some pine derby weights & more styrene bits then painting. More to come.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow!! what a great looking project this is. I imagine you could have a lot of fun with this one. I know for sure my Grandchildren would be lining up to drive this.
Looking forward to seeing more info and photo's.
Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Vic that's a really cool project. Very unique! 

Look forward to updates.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

That's really neat. I love to look at the odd critters on S.B. iii's page

I was contemplating building this

It's an interesting critter but looks like it would be pretty straightforward to build. It's not really from the period I'm modeling, but like you I think unusual stuff deserves to be modelled 

I'm currently working on this 








using a Bachmann Peter Witt power truck. I'll get around to posting pictures of it once I'm a little further along.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished, for now:










I removed the metal end beams and replaced them with pine car derby weight distributed under the car, its no as heavy as befero, but heavy 'enough', besides the end results look FAR batter, much closer to the real thing.




























Yep, it definitely looks better without the end beams. I still have a little detail paint and mild weathering to add, but major work is done. Its not an exact model of the original, but its close enough for my standards.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it! Very nice job on a one of a kind vehicle.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------

